# Remote OLR Resets



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok I am trying to get the uneducated supervisors at work to stop opening the motor control panels to reset the overload relays. Most times they open it to reset it, it is not even tripped. Often times they just leave the panel open afterwards so that they do not have to be bothered by the peeons later.

The OLR is an Allen Bradley CAT 193-EEJF. It is being used with reversing IEC contactors Allen Bradley 100-D110. I have found this through the Rockwell Automation site. It is a remote reset solenoid. Not sure if the 120V is what is needed as PLC has 24V AC if I remember correctly. I just want to know if any of these will work. 

120V 193-EMRD
24VAC 193-EMRJ
24VDC 193-EMRZ24

I am pretty sure that I would need the 120V but since I do not know how this hooks up I need the advice.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

pudge565 said:


> Ok I am trying to get the uneducated supervisors at work to stop opening the motor control panels to reset the overload relays. Most times they open it to reset it, it is not even tripped. Often times they just leave the panel open afterwards so that they do not have to be bothered by the peeons later.
> 
> The OLR is an Allen Bradley CAT 193-EEJF. It is being used with reversing IEC contactors Allen Bradley 100-D110. I have found this through the Rockwell Automation site. It is a remote reset solenoid. Not sure if the 120V is what is needed as PLC has 24V AC if I remember correctly. I just want to know if any of these will work.
> 
> ...


Can you get just a through-the-door reset button kit?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

You just find a way to put power to the reset solenoid. There a number of panels in the plant I do a lot of work at that use the reset solenoids. We wire the NO contacts from all of the overload relays in parallel to light a push button/pilot light with a tag that says:
"motor overload tripped....push to reset". 
A normally open contact on the button is wired to all of the reset solenoids. 
You get the reset solenoid with a coil voltage to match the control voltage. AB keeps changing their overloads so you have to be very careful to make sure you get the correct solenoid for the overloads that you have.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Can you get just a through-the-door reset button kit?


I saw one listed but I fear that if the machine does not act the way they expect it to after a reset they will still open it. With the solenoid I can put the visual indicator on so they know whether it is tripped or not. No one there except for myself and my boss understand the way the machine actually runs.



don_resqcapt19 said:


> You just find a way to put power to the reset solenoid. There a number of panels in the plant I do a lot of work at that use the reset solenoids. We wire the NO contacts from all of the overload relays in parallel to light a push button/pilot light with a tag that says:
> "motor overload tripped....push to reset".
> A normally open contact on the button is wired to all of the reset solenoids.
> You get the reset solenoid with a coil voltage to match the control voltage. AB keeps changing their overloads so you have to be very careful to make sure you get the correct solenoid for the overloads that you have.


Ok I can contact the distributor to order the correct one I guess.

Thank you both.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

pudge565 said:


> Ok I am trying to get the uneducated supervisors at work to stop opening the motor control panels to reset the overload relays. Most times they open it to reset it, it is not even tripped. Often times they just leave the panel open afterwards so that they do not have to be bothered by the peeons later.
> 
> The OLR is an Allen Bradley CAT 193-EEJF. It is being used with reversing IEC contactors Allen Bradley 100-D110. I have found this through the Rockwell Automation site. It is a remote reset solenoid. Not sure if the 120V is what is needed as PLC has 24V AC if I remember correctly. I just want to know if any of these will work.
> 
> ...


For the E1 Plus Solid State OL relay that you have, you do not use the remote reset coil, that is for the old fashioned bimetal electro-mechanical OL relays. For the E1 Plus you just use the 193-ERR Electronic Remote Reset adaptor and it plugs into the side of the E1, then all you need is a dry contact closure to reset it. No voltage issues to be concerned with.

Second up from the bottom of this page:
http://www.ab.com/en/epub/catalogs/12768/229240/229254/229467/2442188/tab6.html

If you want a remote indicator WITH a remote reset, use the device below it.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

JRaef said:


> For the E1 Plus Solid State OL relay that you have, you do not use the remote reset coil, that is for the old fashioned bimetal electro-mechanical OL relays. For the E1 Plus you just use the 193-ERR Electronic Remote Reset adaptor and it plugs into the side of the E1, then all you need is a dry contact closure to reset it. No voltage issues to be concerned with.
> 
> Second up from the bottom of this page:
> http://www.ab.com/en/epub/catalogs/12768/229240/229254/229467/2442188/tab6.html
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

pudge565 said:


> Thank you very much!


You're welcome.

I did find out from my local guy that you CAN use the reset solenoid by the eway, because the E1 Plus uses the same housing as the bimetal OLR. But he also strongly suggested using the other reset accessory, he said the coil is a PITA because you have to find a power source, so more wiring, harder mounting etc..


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

JRaef said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I did find out from my local guy that you CAN use the reset solenoid by the eway, because the E1 Plus uses the same housing as the bimetal OLR. But he also strongly suggested using the other reset accessory, he said the coil is a PITA because you have to find a power source, so more wiring, harder mounting etc..


I showed my boss the one you recommended. We will be getting them. I don't know how soon but we will be getting them.


----------

